# Alum spillway pics



## teknical 1tch (Sep 7, 2008)

i wanted to try and start a thread where we all post this years accomplishments. Plus we can know who each other are whilst down in the spillway. It is so ridiculous down there right now, I have landed 5 muskie all legitimate and lost more then that. Had one of the biggest eyes i have ever seen on my line (lost him at the bank). And have some nice filets in the freezer waiting for relatives. So whatevs lets show off our cool pics.


----------



## teknical 1tch (Sep 7, 2008)

Just one of my beasts 38 inches prolly 20 lbs.


----------



## AB44 (Dec 24, 2009)

i have been fishing down at the spill way. I have only foul hooked fish. I not saying u didnt catch it. But a lot of people are keepin foul hooked fish. I saw yesterday evening about 10 to 15 eyes snagged. They are not bitting. Also how do u put your pictures on the site and make a page for peoplr to read?


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

There should be an insert button above the reply box

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Fisher4Life12 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm starting think that this site may not be the best thing for our local fisheries......


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

I need to catch me one of them muskey fish at alum \m/ 0_0 \m/


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Are Musky usually caught from a boat or shore? I really wish I had a boat...


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

sbreech said:


> Are Musky usually caught from a boat or shore? I really wish I had a boat...



I seen a whole lot of pics of people catching them on shore at the dam..

\m/


----------



## teknical 1tch (Sep 7, 2008)

Fisher4Life12 said:


> I'm starting think that this site may not be the best thing for our local fisheries......


caught this fish and released it bro. Cant someone just be happy?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

teknical 1tch said:


> caught this fish and released it bro. Cant someone just be happy?


+1

Too many moral police on the internet that thinks if it isn't their way it's wrong.

Now show me where wo catch fish like that.


----------



## J.BARR (Mar 23, 2011)

sbreech I caught and released this one by the tunnel at New Galena. I've never had any luck in the spillway.


----------



## J.BARR (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry having issues uploading from my phone..


----------



## J.BARR (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## dfry16 (Mar 23, 2011)

Caught this 23" saug in the spillway today on a firetiger stick bait, also snagged a muskie on accident


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Fisher4Life12 said:


> I'm starting think that this site may not be the best thing for our local fisheries......


Gotta agree on this one, to an extent. Posting about a certain spot producing a few fish is one thing, but going on to say "it is so ridiculous down there right now" is basically like inviting everyone and there brother to rush up there and get in on the action. If everyone of them guys that rushed up there abide by the laws there really wouldn't be much of a problem. But as many of us know there are a fair amount who don't.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

sbreech said:


> +1
> 
> Too many moral police on the internet that thinks if it isn't their way it's wrong.


Naw,

Too many elders on this site that have seen first-hand the repercussions of spot-specific posts over the years (snaggers, double limits, double dipping, trash) etc. IMO it's not ethical to make posts about how "ridiculous the fishing is" then list the specific spot in which the OP was fishing...It's only asking for trouble.

Every once in a while fishlism will mess-up and elude to where he was fishing, One time a couple years ago he let it slip and there were literally 20 guys there the next night, when there had been all of maybe 2-3 guys/night for the entire week preceding the post. Of them 20 guys i'll bet you $ 5 of em would have no problem stringing up snagged fish, especially after dark.

Lots of people lurk this site guys....LOTS.

That being said if you want to post specifics go for it! It's your right, just understand that you may not make very many friends doing so.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice looking eye


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Naw,
> 
> Too many elders on this site that have seen first-hand the repercussions of spot-specific posts over the years (snaggers, double limits, double dipping, trash) etc. IMO it's not ethical to make posts about how "ridiculous the fishing is" then list the specific spot in which the OP was fishing...It's only asking for trouble.
> 
> ...




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


We really need a like button! Very well said man.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I myself believe it should be ok to post what lake your were at, weather condition, water temperatures, clarity, what bait you used, and what fish it was you caught. I think that is a real fishing report and is very helpful but does not give away everything. But I agree that naming the specific spot will only hurt your hot fishing spot. Using PM's would be alot more beneficial if someone wants to know a specific area of the lake you were fishing and you are willing to share that info with them. Bascially I am saying it should be ok for someone to post what lake/river they were fishing in there reports, how ever don't go any further in detail in that. Most lakes are many acres, the chances of knowing exactly what spot you were at just by naming the lake is slim. That's just my two cents...Although at Alum right now I am wrong, you say you caught a fish at the Alum right now, 90% channce it was at the spillway without even stating that. But this is the exception.

Dre


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

dre said:


> I myself believe it should be ok to post what lake your were at, weather condition, water temperatures, clarity, what bait you used, and what fish it was you caught. I think that is a real fishing report and is very helpful but does not give away everything. But I agree that naming the specific spot will only hurt your hot fishing spot. Using PM's would be alot more beneficial if someone wants to know a specific area of the lake you were fishing and you are willing to share that info with them. Bascially I am saying it should be ok for someone to post what lake/river they were fishing in there reports, how ever don't go any further in detail in that. Most lakes are many acres, the chances of knowing exactly what spot you were at just by naming the lake is slim. That's just my two cents...
> 
> Dre


Good note! Another option would be to wait a few days to post...conditions change.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

SLIZAMMM, Fishslim!!! :0)

All kidding aside ... I fish the spillway often due to it's proximity to my house and these past few weeks there have been more people there than I saw the entire last year starting in April. Not sure if it's like this every year around this time or not.... that said, I certainly don't blame this on the original poster and believe that in this instance most folks would be able to figure it out regardless of if he didn't state the specific location. 

I just can't wait til the water stays low and people snag more rocks there than fish.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

everybody talked about getting checked by the warden this winter ice fishing, are they checking and watching people at the spillway just as close as they did the ice fishermen.


----------



## ERFishers (Dec 16, 2010)

have to side with acklac7, it would be different if finding specific areas, at the specific time of year with the specific conditions only took a few minutes but it doesn't. my son and I have spent years finding our locations on many waters in central Ohio and there is still no guarantee that they will hold fish. will help my fellow fisherman anytime and have done so quite often. not given up my spots to a twice a year fisherman that does not respect water. i believe in the pm. beautiful muskie by the way.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

ERFishers said:


> have to side with acklac7, it would be different if finding specific areas, at the specific time of year with the specific conditions only took a few minutes but it doesn't. my son and I have spent years finding our locations on many waters in central Ohio and there is still no guarantee that they will hold fish. will help my fellow fisherman anytime and have done so quite often. not given up my spots to a twice a year fisherman that does not respect water. i believe in the pm. beautiful muskie by the way.


I too, can firmly be placed on Team Acklac and Fishers.
PM's are a wonderful thing. Heck, I'll take just about anybody with me, but I won't be advertising spots anytime soon.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have to offer a different point a view. If it is public water and this here is a public board and this here member wants to share information with the rest of the members and lurkers on this site he can. Now if it was someone elses so called "spot" get off your high horse and realize its public water and now public information. If everyone runs to one spot because a member shared it here that just means there are that many more opportunities elsewhere. 

By the way for the OP of this thread Nice Musky!, and maybe we can get some moderators in here to keep things on track and not stray away from what the OP wanted this thread to be about.


----------



## buckbassnbeyond (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice musky and nice eye as well. I can't wait till fishing really heats up so that people can focus their moral compass on themselves and less on others just trying to share their victories. I have my own spots and don't advertise them but will share info with people who want to learn. That being said if someone is gracious enough to share their info on a public forum, I think there are many upcoming fisherman that are very happy not only for the inspiration to get out there but the heads up on the starting point so they have a shot to get on some big boys. Sounds like a selfless act to me which I'm sure the world could use a little more of. When I was a kid I know there were a lot of fishermen who freely shared info with me and it not only fueled my passion for the sport but is what paved the way to some of the most cherished fishing memories I have. For that I will be forever grateful. Keeping with this post I am trying to upload a few pics and will do so shortly. Thought I could load em from my phone but no dice.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Fish G3 said:


> I have to offer a different point a view. If it is public water and this here is a public board and this here member wants to share information with the rest of the members and lurkers on this site he can.


Nobody is saying he can't, just that he might want to consider the implications. Big difference.

1,200 views to this thread....and have you seen the size of the "spillway"...LOL!!

Hey, I'm all for banging my chest and wanting everyone to see the fish I caught. I get it. But when I'm stacking up musky in a piece of water the size of a swimming pool, I might want to consider sharing the exact spot with 1,200 strangers.

Just sayin...


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice fish guys,get em while you can.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Hardly 1200 different people viewing this thread...I for one have viewed it about 50 times...and there are just as many people who come on here, brag about their catch and release absolutely no details about anything not even what lure they were using...it goes both ways.


----------



## buckbassnbeyond (Apr 7, 2008)

a couple pics from this year.....


----------



## buckbassnbeyond (Apr 7, 2008)

1 more....


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> Hardly 1200 different people viewing this thread...I for one have viewed it about 50 times...and there are just as many people who come on here, brag about their catch and release absolutely no details about anything not even what lure they were using...it goes both ways.


Yup. You're right.
It's truly difficult to argue with THAT kind of logic.

Enjoy.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Hardly 1200 different people viewing this thread...I for one have viewed it about 50 times...and there are just as many people who come on here, brag about their catch and release absolutely no details about anything not even what lure they were using...it goes both ways.


Why have you viewed this thread about 50 times? This is post #33.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Well I know I've clicked on it at least 1,150 times....so I guess it's probably just me and Shad Rap reading, and not the other 300 guests logged in right now.

OK cool. Nevermind.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I've honestly clicked on this thread about 50 times... work has been slow and I'm trying to talk myself into getting down there this evening by seeing all of the fish pics :0)


----------



## NETGAIN (Mar 20, 2010)

I was just down at the Alum Spillway within the hour. 30 or so people fishing. Was there 10 minutes and saw a guy land a nice Muskie. It hit right along the edge and was Not snagged. Gonna go back tonight to fish. Post if I do anything.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I read this and I don't think I'll rush over to Alum. I think I'll hit Indian this Friday


----------



## teknical 1tch (Sep 7, 2008)

Guess some of u guys are right. I figured the cat was out of the bag already considering the amount of people I see fishing up there. Sorry if I offended anyone =(.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

dont worry tek there was reports on 3-23-11 saying the water was shut off and there were people everywhere along with other reports. have fun and post pics if you want its all about having fun and if your having fun who cares what other people think. atleast your out there doing it while other people think its to cold to catch fish. good luck.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks to the joys of not working right now I'll hit it at about eleven tomorrow morning... Will that beat the crowds?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Limit of eyes, smallest 18" largest 22". 40" musky, 38" musky, and a bonus 18" smallie tonight below the spillway. All fish pulled in on a husky jerk. Tight lines boys!!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

teknical 1tch said:


> Guess some of u guys are right. I figured the cat was out of the bag already considering the amount of people I see fishing up there. Sorry if I offended anyone =(.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


You didn't offend me none, now if you had posted about "Greenlawn" that would have been a different story . And your right about the cat out of the bag deal...But now it's like that cat just had a whole bunch of kittens


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> You didn't offend me none, now if you had posted about "Greenlawn" that would have been a different story . And your right about the cat out of the bag deal...But now it's like that cat just had a whole bunch of kittens


Greenlawn? That place is gross with 0 fish! Come on!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Limit of eyes, smallest 18" largest 22". 40" musky, 38" musky, and a bonus 18" smallie tonight below the spillway. All fish pulled in on a husky jerk. Tight lines boys!!!


This guy...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Limit of eyes, smallest 18" largest 22". 40" musky, 38" musky, and a bonus 18" smallie tonight below the spillway. All fish pulled in on a husky jerk. Tight lines boys!!!



Location: *Broadview Heights*


:T:T:T


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Greenlawn? That place is gross with 0 fish! Come on!


You just have to go when the sewage is running real strong, brings the shad in thick and the fish go on a feeding frenzy!


----------



## pplulu (Aug 31, 2009)

You need to update your FO list then. I saw at least three more!!!! 



I_Shock_Em said:


> Limit of eyes, smallest 18" largest 22". 40" musky, 38" musky, and a bonus 18" smallie tonight below the spillway. All fish pulled in on a husky jerk. Tight lines boys!!!


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Was at said location yesterday during lunch break , saw about 15 guys fishing, but only 3 catching legal muskie. 

As for the loction debate- I am a PI ( pre internet) fisherman and these hot spots that some seem to be worried about giving up have been hot spots long before most of you were born. So no real secrets given up, and to announce the bite is on, well thats no secret either, as certian locations turn on about the same time every year. 

The banks at the same locations have been lined with fisherman for decades.....

I mean think about it did the maumee river suddenly get attention during the walleye run only after the internet was born----- NOPE

The only real difference is now there are housing developements all around these locations-- so more people.

While a person has the right to keep legal caught fish, there has been a huge change in mentality to catch and release. And that is what will preserve the fisherie. I see less trash on the banks than was there 30 years ago and alot more fish photographed and released.

Now intentional snaggers should be run off the water by the warden , thats not fishing.
If your trying to snag fish while I'm there I'm calling the warden on your lame not able to fish ass.

Ah all better now----- thanks


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> Location: *Broadview Heights*
> 
> 
> :T:T:T


Cbus is my hometown .....was visiting the parents. Had to stop by the spillway with the reports of all that action!!! Yes mushi. I am that guy


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Cbus is my hometown .....was visiting the parents. Had to stop by the spillway with the reports of all that action!!! Yes mushi. I am that guy


That guy... Mushi I didnt get the invite did you?




just kiddin Nice job Mark


----------



## teknical 1tch (Sep 7, 2008)

wow. 2000 + views. Im like the ogf justin bieber!


----------



## sancho13 (Mar 29, 2011)

10fish said:


> Was at said location yesterday during lunch break , saw about 15 guys fishing, but only 3 catching legal muskie.
> 
> As for the loction debate- I am a PI ( pre internet) fisherman and these hot spots that some seem to be worried about giving up have been hot spots long before most of you were born. So no real secrets given up, and to announce the bite is on, well thats no secret either, as certian locations turn on about the same time every year.
> 
> ...





> [these hot spots that some seem to be worried about giving up have been hot spots long before most of you were born/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> ...


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

I have been fishing the spill ways of alum and hoover for years. No secrets there. It has always been crowded

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=168861#ixzz1I2DCoATE

Sancho13--Thats what I'm getting at , the "secret" isn't a secret at all. If the bite is on I see nothing bad about sharing the news. Now lets catch ( and release) some fish


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

I've fished both spillways for well over 20 years.I live a half mile from alum spillway and drive by it several times a day.I have never seen that many people fishing at the alum spillway.To chaotic for me anymore.Same with the main lake in the summer on weekends.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

The most impressive picture I could show from the spillway yesterday would be the amazing amount of people there. There were at least 5-6 limits of fishermen


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah. I had opportunity to driver by yesterday also. 
Holy crap!! Is that fun?
I think I'd rather be relegated to Fat Cats paylake.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

But mossboss, the other guys said you were wrong. It has nothing to do with 8,534 guests in the last 24 hours. All of those people already knew about the spillway, and how easy it would be to catch highly elusive fish out of a small farm pond sized area. I went other night and pulled 2 in 20 minutes on a jig. Those fish have no food. Everything they eat has trebles. I had to pull a lure out of the side of ones head and unwrap all the line around it's body. But, like others said, all those people would have been there anyways


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

This thread should go down in history as a perfect example of how OGF can effect the amount of people fishing a hot spot


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

i am from cincinnati and had some work to do up that way and fished it last saturday. In 2 1/2 hours I didnt see anybody catch anything and the people were still showing up in the cold. I would say at no point was there less than 20 people there. I fished it once last fall and saw maybe 10 people in 4 hours. Its just a shame that many fish get lost out of the lake.


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

imalt said:


> i am from cincinnati and had some work to do up that way and fished it last saturday. In 2 1/2 hours I didnt see anybody catch anything and the people were still showing up in the cold. I would say at no point was there less than 20 people there. I fished it once last fall and saw maybe 10 people in 4 hours. Its just a shame that many fish get lost out of the lake.


I have been there twice so far this year and have not seen anything caught yet either, just have seen two fish on stringers.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Was at fishermans warehouse on saturday and people were talking about the muskie being trapped in the spillway...its more word of mouth than the internet ever was...its not ogf's fault thats for darn sure.


----------



## Fishermon5 (Apr 24, 2009)

Personally, with gas prices and the distance, I do not make it to Alum often and while the thread did get me excited for the chance to catch a musky, the reality is, if you follow the USGS site, you will know when fishing is picking up regardless of the OGF because there is actually water in the spill well. That being said, there were a ton more people there yesterday than last year during the fall (last time I remember the water being high).

Unfotunately, I failed my goal of catching a saugeye since moving to OH even with the game farm like conditions


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Was at fishermans warehouse on saturday and people were talking about the muskie being trapped in the spillway...its more word of mouth than the internet ever was...its not ogf's fault thats for darn sure.


Got anything other than anecdotal evidence? Talk to guys on the water...you will be surprised how many of them are on OGF regularly. I sure was.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

26 thousand plus members,not counting the visitors.This thread is certainly increasing the amount of footprints along the shore line,you can bank on it.I've seen the evidence first hand here.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Was at fishermans warehouse on saturday and people were talking about the muskie being trapped in the spillway...its more word of mouth than the internet ever was...its not ogf's fault thats for darn sure.


LOL, you must not look at the viewing count number on the site and also look at how many people have been on in the last 24 hrs... I see your a rookie to this site so I let this one slide....


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Man this is the best thread ever!! Guys are catching fish and getting there very first Muskies with a chance to get a trophy Saugeye!! No better,keep talking about it and putting on those pictures, i am loving the peace and quiet fishing elsewhere. Love getting those limits and a few sows with no more then the splash of the water to remind me of the peaceful moments i am having with nature and myself!! Yep Alum spillway is hot and a great to place to go!! There are fish biting weather is slowing it down a little bit but spawn is on an very soon the big mamas will be very hungry!! Good fishing everyone and congrats to all on the quality fish that are being caught by all at Alum Spillway!!


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

fishslim said:


> Man this is the best thread ever!! Guys are catching fish and getting there very first Muskies with a chance to get a trophy Saugeye!! No better,keep talking about it and putting on those pictures, i am loving the peace and quiet fishing elsewhere. Love getting those limits and a few sows with no more then the splash of the water to remind me of the peaceful moments i am having with nature and myself!! Yep Alum spillway is hot and a great to place to go!! There are fish biting weather is slowing it down a little bit but spawn is on an very soon the big mamas will be very hungry!! Good fishing everyone and congrats to all on the quality fish that are being caught by all at Alum Spillway!!


 Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Lets see some before pictures of people at one of your "secret fishing spots like the spillway at Alum" and pictures of the hoards of people the day after your secret is exposed:C.

You want to catch big fish.......follow the big man....If you can. I can't give out a name just like some people can't give out a well known fishing spot.....but you mega-posters know who he is.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

There has always been pressure at the spillway. You can fish it from a wheelchair. It has great access. And obviously it is going to have more pressure in the spring as opposed to the fall. Many spring anglers are busy hunting in the fall. Now I'm sure this site steared a few that way, but hell every lake or spillway gets more pressure these days. The only guys that are griping are the guys that stream fish in downtown C-bus. They know the more you catch the less they will have as the fish move out as water drops. I say catch them while they are there. Soon they will be making their way down the Scioto Watershed.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

What's funny is that many of the regulars that fish the spillway in the last 4 to 6 years are getting away from it now because there are 40 to 50 guys down there every day. That is NOT common and it never has been. Yes, the spillway gets fishing pressure every day and it always has. I have seen a 5 lb bass scoff at my presentation and then leisurely swim off. Even during times of a high water release there is typically only a small increase in fishing pressure. However, this year there was an extended period of water release during cold late winter when fish were stacked in front of the dam. Thus a TON of fish got kicked out of the lake into the tiny creek. Therefore, once a few started getting caught and some snagged, WALLA. We had a "Hot" bite reported on the internet. I wish all anglers well and hope everyone gets the big fish they are after. However, I will not be fishing the spillway and competing for space in that limited creek with lots of others. I will find my solitude up on the lake. After this cold front is finally over, I think the bite will ON big time!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Troy,
you make me laugh..... So I am guessing I will see you down there today?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I just received yesterday's totals. It was a tie...
..between number of snowflakes and the number of fishermen.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow..sure are a lot of smarta$$'s on here...god forbid someone post a fishing report on a public forum...and I was just getting ready to let everyone know my secret lure that I use at my secret fishing spot in combination with my secret rod and reel...by the way the last time the muskie were trapped below alum was about 7 years ago so obviously you're gonna see more traffic down there...so be it...guys wanna catch fish.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> the last time the muskie were trapped below alum was about 7 years ago so obviously you're gonna see more traffic down there...so be it...guys wanna catch fish.


I'm not sure what you mean? I've always seen a few muskie down there in high summer, meaning they were there all year?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Every winter and spring I pretty much have had a muskie on at some point there. Shad Rap you can forget your secret rod and reel as that doesn't make since, unless it has some amazing fish calling vibrations. But as you said, it doesn't bring more people out. So give us your secret spots, and by your theory, it will not increase the fishing pressure. So put your money where your mouth is, so to speak. Tell us what you are catching with the specific location and time of day. Since you are so passionate, prove it. All of the people who have griped are senior members who put in a lot of hours. You know better than all of us, show us the way.

A couple of the guys I know have done experiments on here, making up a "bite" then seeing small crowds where there were none.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I have not jumped in here yet, but with people like shad rap thinking it is a bunch of bs I will. Last year we were catching fish at a lake at a certain spot for about a week. Same amount of boats, the locals. Someone posted it on here and the boat traffic in that spot at least doubled, maybe tripled overnight. If you think it doesn't affect spots, you are wrong.

sent from my HTC evo


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I know of one river hole that was wiped out of musky because someone posted it on here. Especially with fish as sensitive as musky some people might not know how to properly release them. I have always believed you should have to be a member of the site to view the forums not that it would make a difference but at least the lurkers would have to go thru the trouble of registering. Also are these the same fish that stay in the spillway or new fish being released from the lake. When the water is up do they go down the creek or just still sit in the spillway. I always have wondered this . It would be pretty cool if someone tagged some musky to see where they end up.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> I just received yesterday's totals. It was a tie...
> ..between number of snowflakes and the number of fishermen.


We'll see if there will be as many fishermen as rain drops on Monday since I am headed there that day. I want the misses to catch a nice saugeye or try her strength at a musky since all she has caught is cats, carp, and white bass.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Wow..sure are a lot of smarta$$'s on here...god forbid someone post a fishing report on a public forum...and I was just getting ready to let everyone know my secret lure that I use at my secret fishing spot in combination with my secret rod and reel...by the way the last time the muskie were trapped below alum was about 7 years ago so obviously you're gonna see more traffic down there...so be it...guys wanna catch fish.


They're down there every year. Are you making up facts again or are you truly convinced the last time muskies were below Alum was last year? Also, I don't know if anyone wants your secret tips.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyway can I hit the docks and ramps and rip rap late at night without getting in trouble. Get off work round 10 and since back in class I do not have a lot of open time space. Thinking about going on up and fishing to about 1-2am tonight. I've been above the dam till 12 no problem just never later don't know if any time restrictions.


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

Eric E said:


> I have not jumped in here yet, but with people like shad rap thinking it is a bunch of bs I will. Last year we were catching fish at a lake at a certain spot for about a week. Same amount of boats, the locals. Someone posted it on here and the boat traffic in that spot at least doubled, maybe tripled overnight. If you think it doesn't affect spots, you are wrong.
> 
> sent from my HTC evo



This is the truth.I caught a huge muskie by the dam on my boat a couple years back.No boats within 500yards.I had it in the boat less than 2 minutes and there were 3 boats within 20 yards gunning muskie lures right at my boat.Then posted a picture here and it was obvious where I was on the lake.Went back 2 days later and there were 17 boats in the area I caught that muskie.That's not a coincidence,that's a direct result of THIS WEBSITE. No biggie,I learned my lesson.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Just sayin this is public forum and you're gonna have stuff like that happening...and the muskie are not stacked in there like this every year...its because of all the high water we had earlier in the year...just as with saugeye below the hoover dam this year...same reason...except they can go down big walnut if they arent caught or snagged beforehand...alum spillway you have that highpoint that creates a pool...i think some of you senior members need to maybe start your own website so you can pick and choose who you want in...until then you will always have stuff like this happen...this site would be pointless if people didnt give reports...thats what its about...I could care less one way or another...Im still gonna be catching a lot of fish this year and will post pics and specifics once Im able to get the boat out...no hard feelings...I can see where u guys are comin from I just get tired of hearin it...keep stuff to yourself if you want...its your right.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

search alum musky in this forum. They pretty much do get stacked up during the year in the spillway every year. I dont know that alum was a big secret or anything like that but you do have to be somewhat careful of what you say on a public forum.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i was just wondering if there is enough room at the spillway for a greyhound bus to park. i told all my amish neighbors about the good fishing at the spillway so they decided to rent a bus for the day and come up this saturday. there will probably be 40-50 of them. any advice would be appreciated. by the way i am just kidding.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I thought they would bring the horse and buggy. The horse crap would mix well with the bs that goes around there.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't understand why they don't just lock a thread like this... Just starting crap that OGF doesn't need in their threads!! This is other reason this site is going down hill!!! 

GarryS


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the goose chase post good laughs haha here surfer surfer


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Point taken Shad Rap. To say that people can post is what the site is about. It is called fishing reports. 

I got caught up in the argument about it making a difference in the numbers of people out there. Guess that is not what this thread was about.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i think everybody got caught up in this thread a little. i was just trying to ease the mood a little in my last post. this thread got off track early and never recovered. we all want to catch fish and have a good time. it wont be long and the fish will be biting everywhere. good luck to all this season.


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

killingtime said:


> i was just wondering if there is enough room at the spillway for a greyhound bus to park. i told all my amish neighbors about the good fishing at the spillway so they decided to rent a bus for the day and come up this saturday. there will probably be 40-50 of them. any advice would be appreciated. by the way i am just kidding.


hahaha!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Slip, I got caught up in the argument also...I was just making a statement that I overheard folks talking about Alum spillway and the ski's being really stacked in there this year...I myself have never fished the spillway...Although many spillways I've fished this time of year have been fairly busy...lets just call it 50/50 on the word of mouth and OGF forums making fishing spots busier...you or I and several other folks will NEVER give out the best spots we cherish regardless...but I have no problem saying what lure or lake I did well on...peace.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

GarryS said:


> I don't understand why they don't just lock a thread like this... Just starting crap that OGF doesn't need in their threads!! This is other reason this site is going down hill!!!
> 
> GarryS


GaryS, the mods could lock this thread or any other thread they want to. But why lock a thread because people are debating on who is right or wrong? Its a public forum and thread. Nobody has been threatened on this thread.....It's opinion vs opinion. 

The mods are very fair on this forum and thats probably why this thread has lasted so long. I don't think this site is going down hill but thats my opinion vs yours. Now the site may go down hill if they lock every thread they don't agree with but thats not what they're here for.

And like they say about television.....Don't like the channel,turn it


One more thing Gary, a lot of people are getting a kick out of this thread. Now thats entertainment.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

That's like the 5th time I've heard you say this site is going down. It appears to me that the site has become less appealing to you but its not going down. 

These arguments come up EVERY year. File it under topics such as catch and release, snagging, and keeping cigar size saugeye! 

For the record I have talked to many that use this site and do not have a username. So your posts are scoured for spots. Leave them at your own risk.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> i think some of you senior members need to maybe start your own website so you can pick and choose who you want in...until then you will always have stuff like this happen...this site would be pointless if people didnt give reports...thats what its about...


Easy brutha. Reports are a very good thing, no doubt. 
What's happening here is a few seasoned guys are suggesting that when giving a report, one should consider the body of water they are fishing and if it can handle the additional advertisement.
There's ALOT of really good information that I'd rather have in a report as opposed to the specific location. Like water temp, flow rate, whether the fish were actively chasing or passive, were they looking or or looking down, slow or fast presentation, what depth were they hanging, where were the fish NOT located....etc....
I'd much rather have that kind of info and be able to translate that to my own spots, or new spots, or whatever, than to have someone say go below this dam, stand over here and throw a such and such.

It's literally and figuratively the difference between giving a man a fish and teaching him to fish.

Lakes, big rivers etc...doesn't matter all that much. But small creeks, spillways, etc...most of us have learned that giving specific locations on those types of waters is usually counterproductive for the fishery and the fishermen. 

Just opinions, dude.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

GarryS said:


> I don't understand why they don't just lock a thread like this... Just starting crap that OGF doesn't need in their threads!! This is other reason this site is going down hill!!!
> 
> GarryS


Sorry, Garry, but in my opinion posts like that are far more damaging to the site than a few people debating on how much info should go in a thread. Whether it's this issue or C & R, every time someone expresses an opinion on keeping bass or posting locations (even when that opinion is expressed respectfully) they get the same response: either there is no point to the site without giving out all of that information, or the people who express the alternative viewpoint are running the site downhill. 

Geez, as long as people have been saying this site is going downhill, it's a wonder it hasn't hit bottom yet. OGF is alive and well as far as I'm concerned. The fishing will be heating up, and so will the posts.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats how I feel.... You guys just keep saying the same thing over and over. Its a fact that it makes a difference.... Let the thread go back to what it was put up for. 

GarryS


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Naw I think the points have been beat pretty good. Closed.


----------

